

Show HN: A note, task, and password organizer app for Mac - magikarp
https://bluenote.io

======
zacinbusiness
I really like the idea of inline calculation which is a feature that's missing
from Evernote and that exists in OneNote. Another feature that's missing from
EverNote is FREE FORM NOTE TAKING. I would drop Evernote in a second for a
platform that does freeform notes as well as MS OneNote does (disclosure, I
use OSX primarily and thus I can't use OneNote natively).

I disagree with the "yet another" comment because the more high-quality
choices there are out there the better. I think this looks like a promising
product and, if nothing else, is a great way to see what the market wants
because they will be able to make faster changes than someone like Evernote
can.

~~~
nader
have you tried our thinkery.me yet?

~~~
zacinbusiness
I've never heard of it but will add it to my list of things to investigate.
Thanks for the tip :-)

------
danielrakh
I like the design except for one thing. It was unclear to me to what fields
were editable. It would also be great if you could add a menu bar icon for
quick note taking. I use an App now called Notes Tab and its great for
accessing your notes without actually opening up a window.

------
rmrfrmrf
I don't get the password aspect of this. A password database isn't exactly
something I want to write to constantly. Notes, on the other hand, need write
access all the time. Is there some level of protection against file corruption
or accidentally messing with your password db?

~~~
magikarp
Well, everything is automatically encrypted, you can make (encrypted) backups,
and you can also save your (encrypted) data to Dropbox. These provide some
redundancy for your password db.

The aim is simply to have your notes at hand, and then you just press ⌘3 to
switch to your passwords if you need to generate a new one or login to some
website.

(By the way, thanks for checking out my app!)

------
jonajon
Love the interface. IMO the best selling point is encryption before syncing to
Dropbox. That's really what's missing from apps like DayOne, Evernote,
WriteRoom, etc. Any intention of bringing it to iOS/Android?

------
torspo
yet another

~~~
ngpio
This doesn't strike me as a problem.

Everyone makes their own productivity app because everyone has their own style
of time/task/goal management. Do we not always say something along the lines
of, "build something for which you're the first customer?"

This is the most common result of that stimulus.

I often encourage people who are just starting to program to make their own
CLI productivity app that mirrors their existing GUI or paper productivity
system. It gives them both the motivation to complete it and a reason to keep
coming back to the command line after they're done. I wish that more
introductory language and framework tutorials were structured around this.

